# Fóia 04 e 05 Dez 2020 - Granizo, Sleet, Água-neve e Neve



## ecobcg (5 Dez 2020 às 14:06)

Boa tarde

Conforme referi, estive esta noite na Fóia, e presenciei maioritariamente a queda de granizo e sleet, mas também houve alguns períodos com neve. As imagens são a cerca de 800m de altitude. Fica o vídeo:


----------



## Gates (5 Dez 2020 às 15:23)

Eu não me tinha atrevido a sair do carro


----------



## ecobcg (5 Dez 2020 às 17:19)

Gates disse:


> Eu não me tinha atrevido a sair do carro


Teve de ser!  Mas só uns segundos!


----------

